# Liar in the room



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2017)

Just my luck. I get stuck in a room at the VA with a loudmouth who claims he was MACV-SOG. Problem is, he was born in 1960 which would make him 15 years old when the war ended in 1975. 

If I feel better I'll ask him to tell me his war stories.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 18, 2017)

He must be on some strong meds....

Thank him for his service and then pull his hair for lying.....


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Just my luck. I get stuck in a room at the VA with a loudmouth who claims he was MACV-SOG. Problem is, he was born in 1960 which would make him 15 years old when the war ended in 1975.
> 
> If I feel better I'll ask him to tell me his war stories.



That would be my POS brother-in-law.....

No, sorry...he only lies about being a sniper in Panama doing "wet work" for the CIA.....

Yeah, pull his hair....


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 18, 2017)

He sounds like the perfect candidate for a dick punch if you ask me.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh fucking Jesus, now he's a medical  expert..."cross-trained" as a combat medic bwaaahaaaaaa


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2017)

I think you're forgetting about the MACV-SOG cadet scheme, where the recruiters would stalk local high schools looking for talent.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2017)

Centermass said:


>



Classic movie!

M.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Oh fucking Jesus, now he's a medical  expert..."cross-trained" as a combat medic bwaaahaaaaaa



Given your current predicament, perhaps you can try this:


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 18, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I think you're forgetting about the MACV-SOG cadet scheme, where the recruiters would stalk local high schools looking for talent.



21 Jungle street...


----------



## CQB (Sep 19, 2017)

Amener le lapin...


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2017)

Just heard this exchange between this guy and another man:

Q. Were you in the Army?
A. Yeah. MACV-SOG outta Bragg.
Q. How many years did you do?
A. (Long pause, thinking) Well, there's those that are on the books ... and those that aren't.

And on the heels of that jewel:

"We were doing incursions into Ecuador, El Salvador...it was a program called Clear and Present Danger..."


----------



## Muppet (Sep 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Just heard this exchange between this guy and another man:
> 
> Q. Were you in the Army?
> A. Yeah. MACV-SOG outta Bragg.
> ...



Ah, I'm the secret squirrel answer. Bro, walk over, pinch his I.V. line, put the pillow over his face and off him. :)

M.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2017)

Bro, I can't waste my get well energy on this piece of shit because I just want to get the fuck outta here and go home. But I could rip every word that comes out of his mouth to shreds.

He's lucky I'm not 100%


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Bro, I can't waste my get well energy on this piece of shit because I just want to get the fuck outta here and go home. But I could rip every word that comes out of his mouth to shreds.
> 
> He's lucky I'm not 100%



You have much, much, more self control than I would if I were in your shoes. Probably due to the fact you've lived through a lot more than I have or probably ever will so you have a lot more patience with it but I would have blown up on him when I first heard him spouting all of that if I were in your shoes. I'm pretty laid back but one of the things I absolutely despise is blatant lying and dishonesty.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2017)

@SaintKP look for a thread I started about busting posers.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> @SaintKP look for a thread I started about busting posers.




Was having a pretty good day until that, now time to go look at images of puppies and babies.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2017)

[QU


----------



## policemedic (Sep 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Just heard this exchange between this guy and another man:
> 
> Q. Were you in the Army?
> A. Yeah. MACV-SOG outta Bragg.
> ...


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 19, 2017)

CQB said:


> Amener le lapin...



Oui. But with the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch at hand, preferably held by someone with all his fingers, who knows how to count.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 19, 2017)




----------

